# Solved: Computer is constantly downloading?



## n64bking15 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi guys, I have a PC that is constantly downloading from the internet. I go to college and have a limited amount of information that I can upload or download within a 24 hour period and if I surpass that limit I get tickets and my internet is shut off. Recently I have gotten multiple tickets even though I haven't downloaded/uploaded anything. I finally downloaded my college's bandwidth monitor and since I downloaded it it shows that my computer is constantly downloading/uploading information yet I am not running any programs or even on the internet during times when it says it's uploading/downloading information. 

To alleviate this problem I downloaded spybot and that immediately fixed the problem, or so I thought. After running spybot my computer worked fine until the next restart (today) and now the same problem has come up and spybot is not fixing it this time. I've run McAfee and windows defender and no viruses are shown so I have no idea what is going on. Please help!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

do you have any programs installed like media streaming (itunes) or any file sharing like utorrent running? You would see that in the bottom right next to the time.


----------



## n64bking15 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have both of those programs on my computer but I am currently not running either. I also never leave them on when they're not in use.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything* 

At the same time, we might spot malware or something else that could account for that downloading...


----------



## n64bking15 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's the HijackThis log. On a side note I ran spybot again before doing hijackthis and the same problem is found everytime I run it. It's an adware program called rightmedia, the only reason I know it's adware is because when I expanded the problem "Right Media" this is what is said it was. I always tell spybot to fix and remove the problem but then when I scan again the same issue arises.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:32:05 PM, on 10/26/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18975)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Windows\System32\ICO.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4.0\OpWareSE4.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPStart.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Windows\vsnp2uvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie8
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=71&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p=%s
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mouse Suite 98 Daemon] ICO.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4.0\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPStart] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Windows\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snp2uvc] C:\Windows\vsnp2uvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DivXUpdate] "C:\Program Files\DivX\DivX Update\DivXUpdate.exe" /CHECKNOW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Shockwave Updater] C:\Windows\System32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\SWHELP~4.EXE -Update -1103472 -"Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.0; Trident/4.0; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; Media Center PC 5.0; InfoPath.2; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; yie8)" -"http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/figureskating.jsp"
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O12 - Plugin for .csm: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .csml: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .cub: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .cube: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .dx: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .emb: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .embl: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .gau: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .jdx: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mol: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdb: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .rxn: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .skc: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spt: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .tgf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .xyz: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} (OnlineScanner Control) - http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: TeamViewer 5 (TeamViewer5) - TeamViewer GmbH - C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version5\TeamViewer_Service.exe
--
End of file - 11586 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You do have *LimeWire* in your Startup programs.

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *msconfig*.

Select the *Startup* tab.

Uncheck:

O4 - Startup: *LimeWire* On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\*LimeWire.exe
*


----------



## n64bking15 (Jun 2, 2010)

I did that and restarted my computer. According to the bandwidth monitor this was not the problem and it still says it's downloading and uploading information simultaneoulsy. Is there anything else I could try?

Thanks for help by the way!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try disabling McAfee and iTunes.

Also, press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type services.msc

Locate the *Bonjour Service*. *Stop* it and change the *Startup Type* to *Manual* or *Disabled*.


----------



## n64bking15 (Jun 2, 2010)

That didn't do it either. The uploading and downloading is slowed significantly from the previous times that my computer has done this. I did the math and it's only doing 35mb per hour and I have a 5020mb limit per 24 hour period so I don't think I'm going to worry about it. Let me know if you think I should still try and find the source of the problem, if not I'll go ahead and mark this thread as solved.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

try this: Go to task manager and end task any process that states you started (username would be your name). See if any of those stops the downloading.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

n64bking15 said:


> I did the math and it's only doing 35mb per hour and I have a 5020mb limit per 24 hour period so I don't think I'm going to worry about it.


I'd certainly worry about unknown traffic!


----------



## n64bking15 (Jun 2, 2010)

So I unplugged my ethernet cord last night while I was sleeping. When I plugged it back in this morning the problem seems to have dissappeared. My bandwidth monitor is no longer saying I'm uploading/downloading and my college's website that tracks my bandwidth usage is also saying that there is no activity going on. Is it possible that it was just a glitch in my college's internet provider? Like I said it was only downloading/uploading ~5mb per hour.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

it could be something on your computer that stopped when there was no network access... tough to say without being there.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll tell you that IMO the issue is simply dormant, not gone. *Couriant* is exactly right, the spyware/malware that you apparently have simply stopped running when there was no network connection. I can't imagine it won't be back.

I notice *Limewire *installed, that could be waking up and chewing up the bandwidth, that's what it does!


----------



## n64bking15 (Jun 2, 2010)

I ran spybot once again and the same Right Media cookie came up. When I tried to delete it once again the bandwidth monitor started ticking again and hasn't stopped since. I ran malware bytes to try and remove this "virus" to no avail. I also ran McAfee and nothing was found either. Any other suggestions and am I right in assuming that this may be the underlying issue?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

uninstall Limewire and see if that helps. Something doing 5MB an hour on both up and down indicates some kind of P2P software.

Unrelated but thinking about it, i thought Limewire service was being stopped due to a court order? and if so that shouldn't be working... hmm. need to look into that.

As to the cookie, if you use Yahoo! chances are thats where its coming from. Yahoo acquired rightmedia.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Couriant said:


> uninstall Limewire and see if that helps. Something doing 5MB an hour on both up and down indicates some kind of P2P software.
> 
> Unrelated but thinking about it, i thought Limewire service was being stopped due to a court order? and if so that shouldn't be working... hmm. need to look into that.
> 
> As to the cookie, if you use Yahoo! chances are thats where its coming from. Yahoo acquired rightmedia.


In posts #6 and 7, *LimeWire* was dealt with already by unchecking the entry from the Startup programs. And, LimeWire doesn't create any service in the Services list.

*n64bking15*,

Have you tried disabling *McAfee* completely?

Close your Internet browser (IE).

Open a Command Prompt.

Type in *netstat -anb*

You'll see which programs are connecting to the Internet.


----------

